# netbeans 4.0?



## stfighter01 (11. Apr 2005)

hi

hab mir netbeans4.0 runtergeladen.
als einzigen unterschied (bin noch ein java-laie) ist mir aufgefallen das das Filesystem durch ein projektsystem umgewandelt wurde.
ist das wirklich v. vorteil (bezweifel)
zudem hab ich mit dem letzten update das netbeans irgendwie so weit abgeschossen das ich es gar nicht mehr starten kann.
bevor ich mir jetzt die arbeit antu und das ganze wieder herrichte:
kann mir jemand sagen ob NB4.0 irgendwelche qualitäten hat die es wert wären um NB3.6 zu ersetzen?

mfg stfighter


----------



## Jockel (11. Apr 2005)

http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/40/whats-new-40.html
Ich persönlich finde die Integration von Ant gut und will sie nicht missen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2005)

Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass mir die Version 3.6 besser gefallen hat.
Auf Ant kann ich verzichten, in den Einstellungen konnte man den Compiler wunderbar auswählen und einstellen.
Für mich persönlich konnte ich keine Verbesserung feststellen.


----------



## Gast (14. Apr 2005)

Ich denke auch, dass sich NB4.0 nicht wirklich lohnt. Die Integration von Ant bekommt man bei 3.6 auch ueber ein Modul hin. Wie auch immer, den Compiler, die Runtime und evtl. Parameter kann man bei NB4.0 sogar Projektabhaengig einstellen. Ich finde, das zeichnet es gegenueber 3.6 aus. Das Dateiansicht ist uebrigens nicht durch die Projektansicht ersetzt sondern lediglich ergeanzt worden. Das ist bei groesseren Projekten sehr von Vorteil, da man sich auf den Code in den Paketen konzentrieren kann und sich nicht andauernd durch Dateibaeume hangeln muss.
Ich arbeite zur Zeit (auch an professionellen Projekten) mit der Beta Version von NB 4.1, die kommt auch gleich mit Application Server (J2EE 1.4.2) und PointBase daher und eignet sich so sehr gut um Sachen zu testen. Zusammen mit Java 5 ein absolutes Brett


----------



## Scotty (26. Apr 2005)

Wofür ist NetBeans eigentlich zu gebrauchen? Was kann man damit anstellen, was "herkömmliche" Editoren nicht können?


----------



## Roar (26. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wofür ist NetBeans eigentlich zu gebrauchen? Was kann man damit anstellen, was "herkömmliche" Editoren nicht können?


omg, meinst du mit herkämmlichen editoren textpadund vi oder idea und eclipse?  
schau erstmal hier http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/40/index.html und den link oben


----------



## Scotty (26. Apr 2005)

ich nutze zur zeit joe, ein kleiner, einfacher, relativ unbekannter editor, aber nur noch so lange, bis ich bei eclipse durchblick habe. was ich eigentlich dachte, das netbeans ist, war eine art componet editor, mit dem man simpelst aus diversen componenten, halt den java beans eine gui basteln kann. aber ich hab mittlerweile ein brauchbares tutorial gefunden.


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2005)

Scotty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich nutze zur zeit joe, ein kleiner, einfacher, relativ unbekannter editor


och ich kenn den 



> was ich eigentlich dachte, das netbeans ist, war eine art componet editor, mit dem man simpelst aus diversen componenten, halt den java beans eine gui basteln kann.



nee netbeans ist ne voll ausgestattete java ide genau wie intellij und das eclipse env.


----------



## dotlens (27. Apr 2005)

hab netbeans 4.0 nun auch getestet und ant ist super integriert.

nur ist mir nb4 zu langsam, da läuft eclispe schneller und braucht noch weniger ressourcen...

ist nb3.6 ressourcen-schonender?


----------

